# 2cool Meat haul...Seadrift



## 007

2 days of great fishing with BigWilly, Slopoke, RustyS and myself in Willy's floating cabin in Seadrift....55 trout and 8 reds...there's no telling just how many fish that we actually caught..more pics to follow...

.


----------



## Reel Time

Yall are just not right! LOL!


----------



## Poon Chaser

LOL... Good job Rusty, Mike and the other guy.


----------



## jabx1962

Nice trip fella's..


----------



## RB II

Reel Time said:


> Yall aint right. LOL!


fixed it for ya. Lol. I'm bettin there was more than a little smack talked.


----------



## Life Aquatic

Excellent...outstanding pic


----------



## 007

HydraSports said:


> fixed it for ya. Lol. I'm bettin there was more than a little smack talked.


We actually worked pretty good as a group.. we took turns cookin' and cleanin' and catchin' fish  ...I think that we'll start a new user group..." The Trout Whisperers".


----------



## Poon Chaser

007 said:


> We actually worked pretty good as a group.. we took turns cookin' and cleanin' and catchin' fish  ...I think that we'll start a new user group..." The Trout Whisperers".


Any appron wearing pics???


----------



## Blk Jck 224

There were two more reds to be caught...Get back out there!


----------



## Blk Jck 224

**** chaser said:


> Any appron wearing pics???


Naw...but I saw a cork on that rod. hwell:


----------



## danmanfish

thats some funny chit.. nice haul guys...


----------



## catchysumfishy

That's just 2COOL! Glad y'all have had a blast! Where are Pokey???


----------



## Blk Jck 224

All three of these guys are really 2COOL. :smile:
I've seen them in action.


----------



## grandpa cracker

Blk Jck 224 said:


> All three of these guys are really 2COOL. :smile:
> I've seen them in action.


I can attest to that.


----------



## Rusty S

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Naw...but I saw a cork on that rod. hwell:


 LOL, that was my mullet drifting set up that I used on the houseboat, couldn't catch a cold with it. All fish were caught on artificial tackle, soft-plastics-top waters-Marlboro Menthol cigarette butt, just the average lure assortment.:spineyes: rs


----------



## Rusty S

catchysumfishy said:


> That's just 2COOL! Glad y'all have had a blast! Where are Pokey???


 Here you go Wick. rs


----------



## let's talk fishin

THAT'S FUNNY LOL


----------



## essayons75

That's classic!


----------



## Captain Dave

Pic of the year Mike !! Which one of the Whisperer's came up with that innovative idea ? 

Sounds like everyone got pulled many times... 

Well Deserved for Pokee


----------



## big john o

wtg. whens the fish fry??


----------



## RB II

007 said:


> We actually worked pretty good as a group.. we took turns cookin' and cleanin' and catchin' fish  ...I think that we'll start a new user group..." The Trout Whisperers".


 Congrats on the fishin', catchin' and good timin'. BTW, I'm in on the trout whisperers, but I might have to be a Jr member since I haven't been ALL @#!$%@#@! summer. LOL


----------



## 007

*More pics*

.


----------



## Gilbert

nice meat haul there fellas!

Who's marshall?


----------



## fishinguy

Nice job. Looks like a great trip and yall even got the work done setting up the new cabin.


----------



## Big Willy

That was one heck of a trip! Everybody pulled their weight in the cooking, cleaning, and fish catching department. I have a big fish fry for my UTMB medical school society of 45-50 people in a few weeks so I needed some fish.

Fish were caught drifting shorelines with grass and sand mix, wading and drifting deeper shell, and drifting and wading a mud and grass flat near deeper water. They were spread out for most of the trip but we kept plugging and finally found a good stack of fish. Fished Long Lake and the mouth of Long Lake for some of our reds but they were scattered and needed a long drift to find the fish. Pokie caught a nice red on top using a full size Spook in 1.5' of water right at sunset that made for one heck of a fishing moment. Tuesday must have been guide day because the areas we fished Sunday evening and Monday all day were covered up with boats. Fine by us cause we had already caught what we needed. 

I gotta tell y'all about a lure I have been throwing for about a year that has been killer in the area: Texas Tackle Factory flat's killer minnow in Liquid shrimp. I did not change color or lure the entire trip and tore the fish up on it. I have attached a picture of it below. 

The food was good, the fishing was good, but the time spent out there away from everything with good friends was amazing. Man that place is a blast to fish and relax.


----------



## Big Willy

Gilbert said:


> nice meat haul there fellas!
> 
> Who's marshall?


That's my dad's. It is the second one Marshall ever built. We have used and abused the heck out of it since day one and it has served us well.

Rides pretty shallow as well unless you have 1000 lbs of weight in the boat and I ain't even talking about the ice and beer, lol. We had a man-size crew with all their gear on this trip and we sat a little lower than I am used to. They knew we were in trouble when I told them to hold my beer and watch this as we hung a right into shoalwater bay. The rest of the story just makes for a more memorable trip. Let's just say we had a slow sight seeing tour through half of shoalwater bay. Dang it son! But we got to see some cool stuff.:whiteshee


----------



## fishnstringer

*Thanks for all of the great photos Big Willy.*

Question about your floater setup. I've never seen a floater with all of the dock/ wharf setup. It looks like it works great. I assume it's all O.K. with the powers regulating the floaters, TP&WL?


----------



## Big Willy

fishnstringer said:


> Question about your floater setup. I've never seen a floater with all of the dock/ wharf setup. It looks like it works great. I assume it's all O.K. with the powers regulating the floaters, TP&WL?


Our's is good because it was all included in the original design approved by TPWD. When we rebuilt after hurricane Claudette we had to resubmit our design and had it approved again. We are grandfathered in and have permits for everything.


----------



## REELING 65

Nice...if ya had a crab....ya'll could have put a period on the end. :biggrin: Nice meat haul!


----------



## rlw

Nice job, ya'll could have left a few for us we're headed down this evening. I've fished around ya'lls cabin area before nice to know who owns the place. Good fishing too.


----------



## BustinTops

Can't beat those double limits on the overnight trips.......:cheers:


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Awesome catching!


----------



## slopoke

It was an outstanding trip and more fun than I can remember havin' in a very long time! Big Willy was an excellent host, Mikey was unstoppable, and Rusty................well.............he's a 2Cool legend! 
And for those of you that fuss over lure selection, Willy used the same lure for the entire trip and beat 'em up the whole time! But trout really will bite a cigarette butt on a jighead, including larger ones if you use a beer tab teaser tail. :rybka:


----------



## BustinTops

slopoke said:


> But trout really will bite a cigarette butt on a jighead,


 haha.......same thing we do in the green lights in the landcut........cig butts work better than anything else..........another thing to get rid of old used paddle tail lures that you wont use other wise is cut the paddle tail off about 1/2 " from the rear and put it on a small hook, no lead or weight. Run that sucker across the top for a strike evertime.:texasflag


----------



## 007

slopoke said:


> It was an outstanding trip and more fun than I can remember havin' in a very long time! Big Willy was an excellent host, Mikey was unstoppable, and Rusty................well.............he's a 2Cool legend!
> And for those of you that fuss over lure selection, Willy used the same lure for the entire trip and beat 'em up the whole time! But trout really will bite a cigarette butt on a jighead, including larger ones if you use a beer tab teaser tail. :rybka:


....after thinkin about it a little more, I caught fish on every soft plastic that I put on my jig heads...and both of the marlboro butts.


----------



## seabo

WOW!! yall put a hurtin on em ! anybody that can go stay 2r3days somewhere like that for sure ought to count their blessings! nice job yall!


----------



## Nwilkins

Well done fellas/legends, south pass trout whisperers!!!!


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN

Thats just 2 funny.. Wish I was there.


----------



## Nocturnal

Between the attitudes like you see in this thread and the constant barrage of kill photos posted up by the Seadrift guides in the "Look at Me" forum (AKA Fishing Reports), it appears that the future of the fishery up there is a bright one.

Before it's over with, I suppose we'll be seeing the Seadrift folks joining the Rockport guides who are now having to charter south of the JFK to make ends meet...


----------



## Big Willy

Nocturnal said:


> Between the attitudes like you see in this thread and the constant barrage of kill photos posted up by the Se adrift guides in the "Look at Me" forum (AKA Fishing Reports), it appears that the future of the fishery up there is a bright one.
> 
> Before it's over with, I suppose we'll be seeing the Seadrift folks joining the Rockport guides who are now having to charter south of the JFK to make ends meet...


Well Mike, we have our first bite, lol.

So I cannot keep a *legal limit* of fish on occasion to eat anymore? I am feeding 50 people in less than two weeks at a fish fry at UTMB for a charity/society event, the entire reason for us keeping the fish. 007 and Slowpoke did not even keep a single fillet and Rusty only took a few reds for the grill and a few trout for baking, he is trying to eat a little healthier. Heck, 007 doesn't even eat fish and normally releases every fish he catches no matter what. I had to talk him into keeping his for the fish fry. 

As far as going south of JFK to make ends meet, I doubt it. I have only seen the fisheries in the area improve dramatically over the past 10 years. In the 90's we would never catch reds with any consistency. I attribute the improvement to good warm winters and a healthier ecosystem with more apex predators, sharks, and an increase in conservation efforts. I would gladly see the limits drop to 5 a person but until they do if I need a bunch of fish for a fish fry I will keep my legal 10 per day double for possession.


----------



## Rusty S

Nocturnal said:


> Between the attitudes like you see in this thread and the constant barrage of kill photos posted up by the Seadrift guides in the "Look at Me" forum (AKA Fishing Reports), it appears that the future of the fishery up there is a bright one.
> 
> Before it's over with, I suppose we'll be seeing the Seadrift folks joining the Rockport guides who are now having to charter south of the JFK to make ends meet...


This sounds more like a jealous rant than anything else, I won't apologize for keeping a bag or possession limit for that matter, there were 4 of us and we could have easily boxed 80 trout but we didn't. I tagged a redfish, first time I have ever done that but I have no regret, I did it legally and so did my friends. Who knows, when I send my tag in and get another I might just take a trip to Port Mansfield and stack a limit of trout and reds, and then take a picture while cleaning them. Thanks for your concern over the future of the fishery.rosesm rs


----------



## coachlaw

Pull in anything close to a legal limit and the Jr. Game Warden turds always show up. Sad.  These people need to get a freakin' life and get off the board.


----------



## slopoke

Surprise! Here come the Junior Game Wardens! If I had a nickel for every one that came in hatin' on someone's legal catch, and one more for every trout and red that I threw back...well...you know. :headknock


----------



## donkeyman

I was wondering where everyone was ...now I know looks like a good time had by all ... Just wondering when all the good Rusty pictures are gonna surface from this trip ??


----------



## InfamousJ

donkeyman said:


> I was wondering where everyone was ...now I know looks like a good time had by all ... Just wondering when all the good Rusty pictures are gonna surface from this trip ??


probably won't be any as I am pretty sure they couldn't catch any fish during the day.. so they were busy all night catching under the lights and no time for bad behavior.
















OK, can we have one red dot day today.. please,,, please...


----------



## JJGold1

Nice work gents.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Nocturnal said:


> Between the attitudes like you see in this thread and the constant barrage of kill photos posted up by the Seadrift guides in the "Look at Me" forum (AKA Fishing Reports), it appears that the future of the fishery up there is a bright one.
> 
> Before it's over with, I suppose we'll be seeing the Seadrift folks joining the Rockport guides who are now having to charter south of the JFK to make ends meet...


I can't believe these guys would have the audacity to catch some Seadrift guides fish! 

You guys need to head south of the JFK next time, as was mentioned, to give the Seadrift guides a fair chance. :cheers:


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Nocturnal said:


> Between the attitudes like you see in this thread and the constant barrage of kill photos posted up by the Seadrift guides in the "Look at Me" forum (AKA Fishing Reports), it appears that the future of the fishery up there is a bright one.
> 
> Before it's over with, I suppose we'll be seeing the Seadrift folks joining the Rockport guides who are now having to charter south of the JFK to make ends meet...


Pffftt...There is a hater in every crowd. 
Have fun with your fish fry Will. I bring catchermen with me when I need fish for a party as well. :wink:


----------



## WillfishforFood

where exactly is this cabin in seadrift.....hahhahaha....Im headed home for a visit in a couple weeks and I need to potlick just like the rest of them.....


----------



## WillfishforFood

Nevermind...I know exactly where you are...One of those pics is where I think I have caught the majority of my trout...under the lights in the pass...Atleast I know they are still there.


----------



## slopoke

donkeyman said:


> I was wondering where everyone was ...now I know looks like a good time had by all ... Just wondering when all the good Rusty pictures are gonna surface from this trip ??





InfamousJ said:


> probably won't be any as I am pretty sure they couldn't catch any fish during the day.. so they were busy all night catching under the lights and no time for bad behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, can we have one red dot day today.. please,,, please...


Rusty was cool as a cucumber and all business on this trip. Behavior befitting a true legend. I do have a 'put that camera away, I'm real tired picture', though. :fish:


----------



## Big Willy

We actually caught most of our keepers during the day fishing the surrounding reefs. Monday night we fished the lights till about 3:30AM and only ended up with 12 small keepers for our efforts. Similar results Monday night. Lots of small fish. Mike loved it but he doesnt keep fish anyways, lol. Monday midafternoon was when the bite turned on in the area. Caught fish after fish as people flew past us. Going back to the dock. We fished our butts off to find the fish Monday but finally found them stack in a small area. 

I hate to ruin the image of these other guys but they were very well behaved this trip. We even brought beer back with us to the dock!:redface:


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Big Willy said:


> We even brought beer back with us to the dock!:redface:


I'll never look at Mike in the same light again. sad3sm


----------



## slopoke

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I'll never look at Mike in the same light again. sad3sm


If it'll help your image of him, he did slip through the dock sections on the first night and busted his toes purty good. But it didn't slow him down much. I kept waiting for the 'Mikey in the water' moment, but it never happened. That was about the only disappointment to speak of. :biggrin:


----------



## 007

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I'll never look at Mike in the same light again. sad3sm


What?!?! It was freakin hot! I've never kept a limit of anything in my life...I had asked Willy before we left if I needed to fish in order to donate them to the cause and he said "yes". We could have legally kept 80 trout and 24 reds but, we didn't. To all of the haters I say...." if you don't like it buddy, you can chew it"! Doc, you are truly a 1st class host and I can only hope and pray that we'll be able to do it again!!


----------



## nelson6500

sweet job guys


----------



## Melon

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Naw...but I saw a cork on that rod. hwell:


*Yes sir....lmao*


----------



## Big Willy

Nocturnal said:


> It's not necessarily this one instance of the catch that ****** me off.
> 
> It's the "meat haul" attitude that would bring folks to spell it out in dead fish and then receive kudos from others that ****** me off because I know what it's leading to.
> 
> Everett Johnson makes an excellent point in his lead editorial in this month's Texas Saltwater Fisherman Magazine-
> 
> "The results of the 2010 Spring gill net survey have been released and what I see deepens my concern. One could almost correctly assume that since our coast has escaped wide-spread killing freezes and red tides for twenty years, natural events that can all but wipe out a fishery in the span of a few days, spotted seatrout numbers would be at all time highs in all bays. But alas, this is not the case."
> 
> He goes on to specifically point out the overall decline in trout populations across the entire coast over the last decade.
> 
> So laugh it up and claim you are doing it because it is "legal". Gay sex is "legal" as well, so I suppose y'all partake in that and view it as a positve thing?
> 
> Call me a "junior game warden" if you wish. If it were not for 14 "junior game wardens" who formed the GCCA back in 1977 to stop the commercial rape of our state fishery, we probably wouldn't even be posting on this forum. What the commercial guys were doing at the time was "legal" as well...
> 
> And yeah, it is the same thing, given the explosion in angler populations over the last decade and the increase in overall angler skill thanks to the information that is available..
> 
> 100,000 folks keeping 100 fish per person has the same net effect on a fishery as 1,000,000 folks keeping 10 fish per person.


*Dude, these guys never keep fish like this so get off your soap box. *This thread was about our trip not just the catch. There is no general meat haul attitude for any of the guys that fished this trip. I have already stated that I am all for a 5 fish limit but until TPWD changes the regs I am going to leagally keep my possesion limit when I need fish for an event. The entire thread was supposed to be a joke but we figured someone like you would jump all over it and man did you take the bait. Still wondering what you would suggest for me to do to feed 50 people at a fish fry without fish.


----------



## slopoke

I like fishin'! :biggrin:


----------



## big john o

I call BS.... Where'd ya'll go buy all those fish from??? :slimer:


----------



## Rusty S

big john o said:


> I call BS.... Where'd ya'll go buy all those fish from??? :slimer:


We ran Nocturnal's gill nets, thats why he's all pissy and such.:redface: rs


----------



## 007

InfamousJ said:


> probably won't be any as I am pretty sure they couldn't catch any fish during the day.. so they were busy all night catching under the lights and no time for bad behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, can we have one red dot day today.. please,,, please...


We caught about 3/4 of them in the day light........hater.....just cause you don't fish anymore doesn't give you the right to judge those of us that do....just sayin....where is your most recent fishing report IJ?


----------



## ComeFrom?

I think you guys and I would get along just fine.


----------



## Nocturnal

Big Willy said:


> There is no general meat haul attitude for any of the guys that fished this trip..


I would have never guessed...

Where did my prior posts go?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Nice Haul buds... 1 Question tho... What happened to the *Nocturnal* guys posts???


----------



## Blk Jck 224

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> What happened to the *Nocturnal* guys posts???


Break the rules...The Wizard will get you.  *POOF...You're outta here!*


----------



## 007

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Break the rules...The Wizard will get you.  *POOF...You're outta here!*


..he really didn't break any major rules.......he's just an asstard...just sayin"


----------



## essayons75

I just looked at the orginal picture again, and all I keep thinking is, "How did Mister Clean end up with D-7 Dozer and Whirly Bird (powerfloat)?" As a group, y'all are a whole bag of something!!! I'm just too confused to figure it out.

Dang!, I want to go with y'all one day!


----------



## TXDRAKE

Yall, can keep my limit too!!! I'm given ya my legal, on-line, permission to do so!!! 

Good Job, Fellas!!! Wish, I could have been there with you fellas as I'm needin' to fill up the freezer!! It's a runnin a bit low!!! Guess, I had better fire up the old telephone box and get the net out!! LOL!!!


----------



## DMC

Nocturnal said:


> Gay sex is "legal" as well, so I suppose y'all partake in that and view it as a positve thing?


Any port in a storm!


----------



## 007

Just wanting to re-live a great weekend with some good friends!


----------



## Blk Jck 224

007 said:


> Just wanting to re-live a great weekend with some good friends!


Good thing William was there to keep you two under control!


----------



## saltwatersensations

Nice sandtrout


----------



## 007

saltwatersensations said:


> Nice sandtrout


I don't recall any sand trout caught on that trip. People usually catch those with live bait.


----------



## ShadyCajin

LMAO pruddy COOL


----------



## NOCREEK

Looks like a great trip w/ good friends! Right on, and you sure don't have to justify anything to anyone!!! *Very nice pic*


----------



## topwatrout

Awesome trip looks like fun


----------



## goodwood

nice mammaries.


----------



## peckerwood

Congrats on having a great trip and catching all that good eating,but I'm sorta getting mule-lipped over the bringing beer back thingy.You said it with such ease,almost like your bragging.Be sure to strive to repeat your good times and not just settle for memories.


----------



## Captain Dave

There were some creative minds on that post Mike. It must of been the seadrift water.. 

Repeat..Repeat...Repeat


----------



## fishNwithfish

Can't wait rusty!!

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------

